# October 30th storm...



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

Here in southern Maine 15" of heavy wet snow,,,,then the '94 F-150


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like the snow on the roof is going to fall!!! Be careful when walking into your front door!!

Thanks for the pic


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

2004chevy2500hd;1337479 said:


> Looks like the snow on the roof is going to fall!!! Be careful when walking into your front door!!
> 
> Thanks for the pic


Thats for sure, one heck of a snow load on there right now.


----------

